# Powershell starts on startup



## strase (Apr 20, 2012)

The last day or so, powershell starts on startup. It pop ups for a second or so and closes. I disabled it from startup and it stopped. But then I noticed that Xvid codec was disabled too. After enabling Xvid on startup, powershell was enabled once again. I have always had Xvid codec but powershell has never done this. How can I stop powershell from startup without disabling Xvid?


----------

